# Chapman Screenwriting



## HannahMarie (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm wondering if anyone knows how many recommendation letters Chapman's screenwriting MFA application requires. I can not find it anywhere! Though, perhaps, it is staring me right in the face, and I am too blind/idiotic/easily distracted to see it. Thanks!
Best,
H


----------



## trucherrygirl (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm applying to Chapman, too. Three letters of recommendation are required. I hope that helps you. Good luck!


----------



## HannahMarie (Jan 22, 2012)

It definitely does. Thank you, and good luck to you as well!


----------



## trucherrygirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone know how the payment voucher thing works for Chapman? I submitted a request for a fee waiver/voucher and printed it, but do I need to do anything with it? Do I need to send it to the Graduate Admissions Office or will they be contacting me?

If anyone knows the answer to this, I'd greatly appreciate a response. Thanks!


----------



## anaos (Feb 7, 2012)

For the script submission they said a feature length film "should be  115-120 pages". 

I'm hoping to submit my most recent script and it's about 144 pages. I've been trying to cut it down a bit. Naturally I'd like to take "should" as a suggestions rather than requirement. How strict do you think they are about this?


----------



## darkew (Feb 7, 2012)

As an international student, the only feature length screenplay I had available in English was a rough, 76 pg. draft.

I was told by my Fulbright advisor to not worry and send whatever I thought was best. (I had a 27 page short in English too).

I sent it.
I sent the same script UCLA and got to the interview stage.


----------



## anaos (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll be submitting a miniseries pilot and the script I mentioned. I think I'll try to chisel away a few things on the larger script like excess descriptions. 

Thanks for the response.


----------



## darkew (Feb 8, 2012)

It won't hurt if you can cut some pages without decreasing the quality of the work, I guess.

But I believe you're supposed to send only one piece - either a short or feature length screenplay, no?

"Screenwriting applicants are required to submit either a short film or feature length screenplay written by you without the collaboration of others."


----------



## anaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Ah, "OR"!


----------



## trucherrygirl (Feb 8, 2012)

I just got my WebAdvisor log-in information today! I logged and my Admission Status reads: File Complete, Decision Pending. I suspect it will stay that way for awhile, though.


----------

